# [SOLVED] Battlefield 2 Installing MD5 Error [RESOLVED]



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

ok this is the 5th time i tried installing bf2 and i get the md5 error
I was told it has to do something with the memory and i thought my memory channel is going bad but thats a differnt story its fixed now. Reformated windows a few time and a new Hdd ANd still no luck could it be my?. I have it Burned from along time ago so i know its not that.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry, but we don't provide help with illegal copies of games (including burned copies).

Thread closed.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I have reopened your thread since you have explained that your copy is a backup copy - please make that clear in future.

Could you please explain in more detail exactly what the problem is?


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

The problem is when im installing the game i get those Md5 erros i cant install that or Dark crusade or wow.. Pretty much My pc is nothing lol.. im thinking it could be a memory problem?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

What is this "MD5 error"? Can you post the entire error message, so we know what we're trying to fix? At what point during the installation do you get the message?


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

MD5Error: C:\Program Files\EA Games\Battlefield 2\mods\bf2\Levels\Daqing_oilfields\client.zip

And it does it for the map's


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i was looking on the battlefield forum.most there were saying its related to hyperthreading corrupting the md5 encryption,or a memory problem.try this,and see if you get any memory errors. http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

i already did it. memory tested bad on the 509-512 on both sticks.
But they test good on a differnt Mobo


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

If memtest produced errors, you have faulty RAM. If you can, take out your RAM and chuck another stick in - preferably one you know to be working. Give it a go and see if anything changes.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you ram tests bad in your mobo,but passes in another.its possible maybe the ram isnt bad,but not totally compatible with your board.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i hate that time limited edit<rant over:laugh: also if your mobo has 4 memory slots try the other slots.if you havent already done that.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Its fully compatible never gave me these problems..
I tried all 4 slots
on and off dual channel


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

list your full system specs,and exact brand,and model of your motherboard,and memory.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

I know its Fully compatble.
AMD athlon 3200+
1 gig Kingston 2x512
Nvida Geforece 7600GS
K8N Sli Platuim.
Audigy 4 Sound card.
250GiG SATA HDD


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

oh one thing i did forget to ask,are you overclocking any.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

nope no overclocking. Never
I fried to many Componts'
i went through 2 6600GT's like that. lol.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I contacted EA about the problem, here is their soloution.


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Electronic Arts.
> 
> ...


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the trouble of going to EA. I called them 3times spoke to 5 differnt people. DIdnt fix my problem. 
I also called them about my PB problem with bf2142 on a differnt computer.
There WHOLE TECH team is lame.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

That's why forums like this exist. If everybody had great tech support i'd be twiddling my thumbs ; ).

So i take it their soloution didn't fix the problem?
If not, from what i've found out, MD5 is *basically* just a way of making sure that a file is transferred properly.

So, it might be worth trying a manual Install, if that works then you know the disc is faulty or it didn't burn properly in the first place.

Steps for a manual Install are as follows:



> Make sure to follow the steps below exactly as they read, or else the install may not work.
> 
> Double-click My Computer.
> Right-click on the Local Disk C and choose Open.
> ...


If a file doesn't transfer properly during these steps or you get the MD5 error again it's pretty safe to say the disc is defective.


----------



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!.
That worked!!
Now i have to do that every game i wanna get installed rofl.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

No problem, enjoy your games.
(Maybe it's time to invest in a new drive? :laugh: )

Happy Gaming!


----------



## becamoed (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Battlefield 2 Installing MD5 Error [RESOLVED]*



cconner6156 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!.
> That worked!!
> Now i have to do that every game i wanna get installed rofl.


Not here, knew this step also, see: http://www.tacticalgamer.com/battle...aqs/152282-win-7-2142-help-2.html#post1546186 message: 09-10-2010 04:44 PM 

VERY weird.


----------

